# Tattoo Girl Fesses Up



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

So, tattoo girl comes clean. It really was her idea and NO, she did not fall asleep. Dad freaked out - what other kind of reaction would you expect - and she made up a story to try and cover her butt.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i want to be suprised, but i cant pull it off.

my dad found out last about a few of my tattoos, wasnt terribly impressed. but at least he respected my decision, told me his opinion in a polite manner, and that was that.

but coming up with a huge story.. well, some of us have active imaginations lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

bscott said:


> So, tattoo girl comes clean. It really was her idea and NO, she did not fall asleep. Dad freaked out - what other kind of reaction would you expect - and she made up a story to try and cover her butt.


Okay,... am I missing something here?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay,... am I missing something here?


Yea, this thread needs a little background, eh? Check it: http://www.boingboing.net/2009/06/23/girl-who-claimed-her.html


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

when i was 12 i stole a bottle of india ink from the art room at school.
me and my buddy hid in the basement and tatooed swastikas on our arm because that would make us look cool. of course, we drew them wrong.
further, we didn't fully understand what they represented. we just wanted to look like tough guys.
my dad served in the navy in ww2. i hid the tatoo under a bandaid for 4 years. the day he found out he was....less than pleased. 
i can understand how the girl got herself into such a mess, but that doesn't make it less funny.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Reminds me of the episode of the Simpsons where Bart got a tattoo at a parlour that turned into a Starbucks 10 minutes later.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

hwopv


LOL 9kkhhd I JUST KNOW the other dads and moms here my very well be of a different mind on this. However; what I have told my son and daughter both, and have also told the (now) 2 tattoo parlours that are across the road in front of the aparments and across the road to the left of the apartments is: IF you are under 18 but can fool the tattooest into believing you are over 18 then by all means get a tattoo. If you are over 18, why ever would you even think to ask me about it?

My kid brother got his tats when he was 14 or so. He regrets a couple of them, but not enough to have them removed. The lengths he went to get them, then to hide them and he did for years and years (and this was back in the early days of AIDS and needle awareness too, and hepatitis so yea, I remember him purchasing new needles for the tat even it was a "service on request" at the time)... so, I decided a long long time ago that if my kids got tats I want to know about them upfront. I know that teens can pull out far more and better resources than any 'adult' wants to give them credit for (yea, Id arrest em for life from 13 on, but Id also let em drive, marry, go to war, etc too. I know, that is not up with the in crowd of social engineers.). So, if my kids grow up to be resourceful in this matter, I would rather celebrate their success than shame it 

Of course, if the tat is really stupid I will point and laugh at them A LOT!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> when i was 12 i stole a bottle of india ink from the art room at school.
> me and my buddy hid in the basement and tatooed swastikas on our arm because that would make us look cool. *of course, we drew them wrong.*


All that pain, excitement and then 4 years of hiding......for a swastika that wasn't even a swastika in the end.....using ink that you stole.

This is halarious. 

The reason for my laughing is that I did the same thing at about the same age. We used regular ink (even more stupid) and tried to tattoo a simple cross on our forearms (pretty difficult to get that one wrong... kqoct). Mine didn't work out at all...but my parents gave me s**t for even trying to do such a stupid thing. My mother was a nurse and she went on and on about how I could have gotten an infection and then my arm would fall off, or something like that (as I remember).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

All of this so called "news" is just BS. I saw the headline on Yahoo's homepage but never clicked it. What's the point in "infotainment" . . . 

Have you noticed that just about every news headline includes the words "shocking", "scandalous", or "outrage"?

Did you know that the majority of news reports originate from public relations firms (yes, this is the truth)?

Did you hear about the lady who tried to dry her poodle by microwaving it?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> when i was 12 i stole a bottle of india ink from the art room at school.
> me and my buddy hid in the basement and tatooed swastikas on our arm because that would make us look cool. of course, we drew them wrong.
> further, we didn't fully understand what they represented. we just wanted to look like tough guys.
> my dad served in the navy in ww2. i hid the tatoo under a bandaid for 4 years. the day he found out he was....less than pleased.
> i can understand how the girl got herself into such a mess, but that doesn't make it less funny.


I'm curious now. Do you keep it covered now or did you get it removed or did you get a good tattoo to cover it up?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

56 Stars. Great name for a band, song, cafe, website...cheap imported brand of guitar...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

my oldest daughter went out and got a few tattoos after she turned 18......her first one........get ready.........a picture of a casette tape


I laughed when I saw it


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

kat_ said:


> I'm curious now. Do you keep it covered now or did you get it removed or did you get a good tattoo to cover it up?


oh, much worse/funnier still than that. when i was about 25 i was hangin at at this guys house who was doing tats for a bunch of my (then) buddies. i was really drunk. the tat guy was pretty drunk too. 
he covered the inverted swastika with a 4 leaf clover that looks like it was carried around in someone's pocket for 2 days. i have thought of getting that one covered up, but somewhere this little voice keeps telling me i have no luck with tats, and to just quit.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> ....... *a 4 leaf clover that looks like it was carried around in someone's pocket for 2 days*. i have thought of getting that one covered up, but somewhere this little voice keeps telling me i have no luck with tats, and to just quit.


Please tell me this is the end of the story...thanks again for all the laughs (a lot of how funny it is comes from how well you are able to tell the story using your humorous writing style).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my advice is this: wait twenty years, then set up a tattoo removal business.

you're welcome!

:smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay,... am I missing something here?


Me too! WHO is tatoo Girl?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

greco said:


> Please tell me this is the end of the story...thanks again for all the laughs (a lot of how funny it is comes from how well you are able to tell the story using your humorous writing style).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


yes, thankfully, that's the end of it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Me too! WHO is tatoo Girl?


Check out the link in post #4

Dave


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Also wanted to say that the tattoo parlor had video surveillance of her looking in the mirror as the tattoo went along etc.

Also wanted to say that not everybody that gets a tattoo does it because it's stylish or popular and will regret it down the road. I love my ink and am currently considering my second one which will be some kind of treble clef.

Tattoos are not for everyone. If you do decide to get tattooed, don't just pick something out of a book/off the wall of the tattoo joint, find an artist that you like and take the hell care of it while it's healing, otherwise you went through all the pain for nothing and it will look like shit in the end.

Just my two cents. 

L


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

second? man, everyoen I know wishes I only had the one LOL.

my dad said i'll probably regret mine, but they all have meaning, i dont think i will .

It's a little addictive. I always challenge people to stop at 1, but to get that first one as well.

I'll get more - even if it's only my future kid's names and handprints 

Tattoo's aren't for everyone. I sure as hell didn't get them to be cool (i have a pine tree on my shin  ), but im glad I did.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Theres an obvious difference between getting half of your face covered in ink, and getting something discrete which can be covered up, and displayed when the 'tattooee' feels like it. 

I see a lot of kids nowadays with tattoos all over their upper neck etc and feel like there's a lot of regret coming in later life. Getting a tattoo on your back, shoulder etc is not in the same league.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Theres an obvious difference between getting half of your face covered in ink, and getting something discrete which can be covered up, and displayed when the 'tattooee' feels like it.
> 
> I see a lot of kids nowadays with tattoos all over their upper neck etc and feel like there's a lot of regret coming in later life. Getting a tattoo on your back, shoulder etc is not in the same league.


Absolutely agree. Neck tattoos = yuck! The chick with 50 odd stars on her face = stupid.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm getting here late and I'm not going to read all these posts, but that's some ugly ass shit *ANY* way you slice it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Our skin is a beautiful masterpiece of creation. When you look at a fresh faced youngster and see the vitality reflected in this magnificent covering that we have over our muscles, bones, etc., why would you want to denigrate it with something inferior? Our skin is beautiful; tattoos are ugly. Period.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Our skin is a beautiful masterpiece of creation. When you look at a fresh faced youngster and see the vitality reflected in this magnificent covering that we have over our muscles, bones, etc., why would you want to denigrate it with something inferior? Our skin is beautiful; tattoos are ugly. Period.


...i have never hated tattoos, per se. especially on "outsiders", with whom i tend to identify.

now that they have become a "fad", however, i have to agree, they are ugly in this context. and stupid. getting a tattoo because its "trendy" is going to come back to bite a lot of people.

-dh


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Theres an obvious difference between getting half of your face covered in ink, and getting something discrete which can be covered up, and displayed when the 'tattooee' feels like it.
> 
> I see a lot of kids nowadays with tattoos all over their upper neck etc and feel like there's a lot of regret coming in later life. Getting a tattoo on your back, shoulder etc is not in the same league.


In another 10-15 years the tattoo shops will be replaced with tatoo removal shops.. I have one and I love it, it marks a turning point in my life. That said, I'm profoundly gratefull it's somewhere personal and hidden from the general public.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Tattoo removal is more painful than tattoo application.

Anybody who is stupid enough to do anything because it is trendy, particularly something that you can't just wipe off is stupid.

Well done, well placed tattoos that mean something can be amazing. Cheap ass, crap tattoos look like junk. If you're gonna get tattooed, make sure it means something to you and you're not just doing it to get one. I see all these women (I hope I'm not insulting anybody) with stupid little butterflies and stuff and it makes me laugh. If they think that's a right of passage or something, they should sit in a tattooist's chair for 6 hours and then talk about it. 

Tattoos are very personal. Mine is a daily reminder about how I need to stop blaming myself for everything (everything that's in my control at least).

I'll stop now.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> In another 10-15 years the tattoo shops will be replaced with tatoo removal shops.. I have one and I love it, it marks a turning point in my life. That said, I'm profoundly gratefull it's somewhere personal and hidden from the general public.



A friend of mine is far more enamoured with this style of tattoo:










She has this book, and is plotting the laying down of art on her body:










http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0896597989/httpwwwinkens-20

:bow: I tell her I think she is nuts! But, she is still my friend even if she is nuts!


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

56 stars on her face???? There's gotta be a groupie joke lurking in there someplace...


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> A friend of mine is far more enamoured with this style of tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is amazing ink!


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Our skin is a beautiful masterpiece of creation. When you look at a fresh faced youngster and see the vitality reflected in this magnificent covering that we have over our muscles, bones, etc., why would you want to denigrate it with something inferior? Our skin is beautiful; tattoos are ugly. Period.


That's a personal opinion that I disagree with. Everyone has their own interpretation of beauty. Period.

I have 4 tattoos. All of them done 8-12 years ago and I've never regretted any of them for a second. 

Still, I give these two pieces of advice to any friend interested in getting a tattoo :

1) Don't pick out of the book. Why would you want semi-generic clip art on your body that many others already have?

2) Decide on what you want and wait at least a year. I did this for every tattoo I've ever wanted and it kept me from getting the ones I would have regretted. My logic is, if you want it on your body for the rest of your life, you can wait a year to be sure.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> Still, I give these two pieces of advice to any friend interested in getting a tattoo :
> 
> 1) Don't pick out of the book. Why would you want semi-generic clip art on your body that many others already have?
> 
> 2) Decide on what you want and wait at least a year. I did this for every tattoo I've ever wanted and it kept me from getting the ones I would have regretted. My logic is, if you want it on your body for the rest of your life, you can wait a year to be sure.


That is great advice and I would also like to add that if one of your kids are thinking on a tattoo that you strongly recommend they wait till a mature age just so if and when they do get one that they don't regret it . I forbid both my sons to get any till 21 years of age . That may sound corny and I am/was not an over bearing parent but I do feel strongly about a few things and that was one of them .
Both do have a couple Tat's now and they are well done and tasteful with personal meaning to them , something that they were old enough and educated enough to choose wisely which was the reason for my "age of 21 rule"...both were older than that when they did get them BTW :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Our skin is a beautiful masterpiece of creation. When you look at a fresh faced youngster and see the vitality reflected in this magnificent covering that we have over our muscles, bones, etc., why would you want to denigrate it with something inferior? Our skin is beautiful; tattoos are ugly. Period.


Your opinion on tattoos stated as fact.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Budda said:


> Your opinion on tattoos stated as fact.



An open mind. Now there's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

FlipFlopFly said:


> Our skin is a beautiful masterpiece of creation. When you look at a fresh faced youngster and see the vitality reflected in this magnificent covering that we have over our muscles, bones, etc., why would you want to denigrate it with something inferior? Our skin is beautiful; tattoos are ugly. Period.


Actually a tattoo is a work of art. Some art is beautiful and some isn't.

*THIS* is ugly "Our skin is beautiful; tattoos are ugly. Period."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> That is great advice and I would also like to add that if one of your kids are thinking on a tattoo that you strongly recommend they wait till a mature age just so if and when they do get one that they don't regret it . I forbid both my sons to get any till 21 years of age . That may sound corny and I am/was not an over bearing parent but I do feel strongly about a few things and that was one of them .
> Both do have a couple Tat's now and they are well done and tasteful with personal meaning to them , something that they were old enough and educated enough to choose wisely which was the reason for my "age of 21 rule"...both were older than that when they did get them BTW :smile:


Forbid until 21? 


I was not able to do that. After 18 they don't even need your permission.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Forbid until 21?
> 
> 
> I was not able to do that. After 18 they don't even need your permission.


If you met my sons you would understand why . They were taught to respect others and appreciate things . They also learned that nothing comes free , you have to work to make an honest living and are financially responcable .
They also can cook , clean house and look after their laundry . Sorry , one is married with our first grandchild and the other engaged .
Both trained as firefighters but went into the military , my youngest , a medic will leave for his 1st tour in Sept . 

You could say they have their shit together :smile:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Actually a tattoo is a work of art. Some art is beautiful and some isn't.
> 
> *THIS* is ugly "Our skin is beautiful; tattoos are ugly. Period."


To each their own. Some cultures/religions consider
tat's and piercings as mutilation of a living/breathing
organism. 

I don't have any reference, but, I recall an urban legend 
way back of a biker who's will stated that he be 'skinned' 
after death and his tat's displayed in a picture frame(s).
Kinda creepy eh? (or not).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> If you met my sons you would understand why . They were taught to respect others and appreciate things . They also learned that nothing comes free , you have to work to make an honest living and are financially responcable .
> They also can cook , clean house and look after their laundry . Sorry , one is married with our first grandchild and the other engaged .
> Both trained as firefighters but went into the military , my youngest , a medic will leave for his 1st tour in Sept .
> 
> You could say they have their shit together :smile:


My kids were taught the same, and so was I, but perhaps they're a bit more "independent" than some. I was raised in an airforce family. I respected authority and still do, but when I was 18, my parents respected MY right to make decisions for myself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> To each their own. Some cultures/religions consider
> tat's and piercings as mutilation of a living/breathing
> organism.
> 
> ...


And some cultures consider them sacred.


Religion notwithstanding, most modern cultures are somewhat more moderate than either extreme.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

off topic......deleted


----------

